# shipments to Mexico



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

Just read this in Mexico News Daily--https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/pre-clearing-shipments-to-mexico/ It says shipments from the USA to Mexico will be faster. Guess that remains to be seen.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

I am already seeing some of that with Amazon shipments. Here is part of the tracking for a recent purchase. Skipped right across the border... 

Monday, September 2 
7:00 PM - Package departed an Amazon facility CUAUTITLAN IZCALLI, MEXICO MX
1:47 AM - Package departed an Amazon facility SAN NICOLAS DE LOS GARZA, NUEVO LEON MX

Sunday, September 1
9:37 AM - Package has left the carrier facility Laredo, TX US
8:58 AM - Package departed an Amazon facility Laredo, TEXAS US
6:28 AM - Package arrived at a carrier facility Laredo, TX US
1:59 AM - Package departed an Amazon facility San Antonio, TX US


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Interesting, though my shipping route is a bit odd as I am in Tijuana. Items imported from the US usually go to Mexico City then travel up to Baja California. Usually within 5 business days I get my stuff. However, items coming from Amazon Mexico have been taking a really long time where they just give me a date range (usually a couple of weeks) when I should receive the package. Doesn't really make sense since the items are in stock and I made sure to check if I qualified for 3 day shipping in my area with Prime. It's gotten to the point where it's just faster to get the items coming from Amazon USA instead of Amazon Mexico.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

NCas said:


> Interesting, though my shipping route is a bit odd as I am in Tijuana. Items imported from the US usually go to Mexico City then travel up to Baja California. Usually within 5 business days I get my stuff. However, items coming from Amazon Mexico have been taking a really long time where they just give me a date range (usually a couple of weeks) when I should receive the package. Doesn't really make sense since the items are in stock and I made sure to check if I qualified for 3 day shipping in my area with Prime. It's gotten to the point where it's just faster to get the items coming from Amazon USA instead of Amazon Mexico.


I think it depends on where you live and the item(s) in the order. Last Sunday 9/22 I ordered an item on Amazon Mexico. The item came from the US and I'm sure it was not in stock. The item was very small and apparently was shipped via DHL.

Here is the tracking information. We live a long way from Queretaro. They must have had a drone deliver our package  The website had projected delivery for Oct 4th.

viernes, 27 de septiembre

10:58 AM - Entregado
9:26 AM - Entrega en curso
1:22 AM - El paquete se recibió en las instalaciones del transportista
Queretaro, XX MX

jueves, 26 de septiembre

11:26 PM - El paquete salió de las instalaciones del transportista
MONTERREY, MX
11:13 PM - El paquete se recibió en las instalaciones del transportista
MONTERREY, MX
5:41 PM - Paquete recibido por el transportista Monterrey, XX MX

El paquete se ha enviado

-----

One thing I am a little concerned about is if Mexico follows through and adds an IVA to online purchases. I wonder if that will have an impact on how Amazon operates.


----------



## JRinPV (Jul 2, 2012)

I ordered a convection oven from Amaazon.mx on Thurs, email said it would be delivered on the next Tue, it arrived 2 days after Thurs, on Sat morning, via PaquetExpress. Excellent


----------

